# Ebenen "durchschalten"



## bazzdat (21. Sep 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte folgendes realisieren:

Ich habe eine horizontale navigation mit ein paar buttons, und unmittelbar darunter nochmal ne "subnavi" wo die Links angezeigt werden, Beispiel: 1. button ist "Main", wenn man darauf klickt, soll darunter die main-navigation erscheinen mit den links zu "News", "News-Archiv" usw. 

Hier ein wenig >einfach< veranschaulicht:


>> *MAIN* | TEAM | COMMUNITY | ......
______________________________________________________

News | News-Archiv | Artikel | ....


das mir die unterschiedlichen navigationen angezeigt werden, hab ich schon hinbekommen, nun aber die frage, wie bekomm ichs hin, dass die letzte angezeigte ebene quasi "gespeichert" wird? denn wenn ich nun z.B. auf "Team" klicke, kommt die Team-Navigation, wenn ich dann dort aufn link klicke, wird auch die gewünschte seite geladen, aber die subnavigation is wieder aufm ausgangspunkt, ich möchte aber, dass nun die Team-Navigation weiterhin angezeigt wird.

hier mal mein code dazu:



```
<script language="javascript">

shownDiv = "0";

function navi(id)
{

	shownObj = document.getElementById(shownDiv);

	if (shownObj != null)
	shownObj.style.display='none';

	shownDiv = id;

	objToShow = document.getElementById(id);

	if (objToShow.style.display == 'none')
	{
		objToShow.style.display='block';
	}
	else
	{
		objToShow.style.display='none';
	}
}

</script>
```

und dann die links im html quasi so (jeweils 2 beispiele):

Hauptnavigation:


```
<td width="112">[url="javascript:void(0);"]<div align="center" class="Stil3">Main</div>[/url]</td>
        <td width="111">[url="javascript:void(0);"]<div align="center" class="Stil3">Team</div>[/url]</td>
```

Subnavigation:


```
<div id="0" style="display:block;">[url="index.php?site=news"]News[/url] | [url="index.php?site=news&action=archive"]News Archive[/url] | [url="index.php?site=articles"]Articles[/url]</div>
		  <div id="1" style="display:none;">[url="index.php?site=news"]News[/url] | [url="index.php?site=news&action=archive"]News Archive[/url] | [url="index.php?site=articles"]Articles[/url]</div>
		  <div id="2" style="display:none;">[url="index.php?site=squads"]Squads[/url] | [url="index.php?site=members"]Members[/url] | [url="index.php?site=clanwars"]Clanwars[/url] | [url="index.php?site=awards"]Awards[/url] | [url="index.php?site=history"]History[/url]</div>
```

Die Ebene 0 existiert quasi nur, damit die subnavigation beim laden der seite nicht leer ist, also nicht wundern 

also wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte wäre echt klasse, grübel und google schon ne ganze weile aber find einfach keine lösung des problems :/


----------



## Tissi (22. Sep 2006)

Du könntest zum Beispiel die Navigation und den eigentlichen Inhalt in unterschiedlichen Frames darstellen, und dann immer nur den Content-Frame neu laden und die Navigation so lassen, wie sie gerade ist.

du kannst aber natürlich auch dafür sorgen, dass nicht immer das erste untermenu angezeigt wird, sondern jenachdem welcher Inhalt gezeigt wird, gleich das passende Untermenu erscheint.

Du kannst natürlich wie es mit php eigentlich üblich ist, nicht immer das erste Untermenu anzeigen, sondern das gezeigte Untermenu von $_GET['site'] abhängig machen, ebenso wie den Inhalt, aber damit bist du in diesem Forum nun wirklich absolut falsch.


----------



## bazzdat (23. Sep 2006)

ehm... ich habe ein javascript, und weiss nicht wie ich es so verändere, dass meine anliegen funktioniert. was will ich dann mit php?

also bin ich wohl richtig in diesem forum...


----------



## Tissi (25. Sep 2006)

Du hast doch, wie ich an deinem link sehen kann, eine Datei namens index.php, die bei jedem Klick auf einen Link mit dem GET-Parameter Site aufgerufen wird.
Also wirst du doch wohl in der index.php oder einer von der index.php includierten Datei den Inhalt deiner Seite von Site abhängig machen. Und genauso machst du auch die Navigation von Site abhängig und hast damit immer das richtige Untermenü.


----------

